# Are you thinking of going trad?



## Al33 (Feb 11, 2007)

If so, I want to recommend a book to any and all who may  be shooting traditional style or are considering it. Heck, it is great reading for anyone no matter what you currently shoot or plan on shooting.

It's a fairly new book by T.J. Conrads titled "The Traditional Bowhunters Handbook". It is very comprehensive and covers the history of archery, great archers and their contributions to the sport of archery, equipment, how to select the best bow for your personal preferences, build, and shooting style, longbows versus recurves, and many how to chapters for making strings, arrows, and more.

No doubt, in my mind at least, this book will save a begginning trad shooter countless hours of trial and error as well as their dollars. The book will pay for itself time and time again.


----------



## tyler1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Where would I find it.  I have just gone bow only but one day I would like to get a deer with my recurve.  I still have it but I never could hit the broad side of a barn with that thing.  But then again the last time I hunted with it was in 1977.


----------



## sparkyflint (Feb 12, 2007)

why didn't you tell me about this a couple of days ago- i just bought "beginners guide to traditional archery" by Brian J. Sorrells.  

are you familiar with that title?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2007)

*I bought mine through 3Rivers*

Here is a link to the book at their site:

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?c=4&s=18&p=46&i=7015

Sorrell's book is available there also but I am not familiar with it.

I do not have G.Fred Asbel's book but I have heard nothing but rave reviews about it. It has more to do with learning to shoot instinctively with trad bows versus Conrad's book which is more about history and equipment. Tyler1, this may serve your interests even better.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?c=4&s=18&p=92&i=7862


----------



## whitworth (Feb 17, 2007)

*I heard. . .*

Fred Bear had to shoot traditional.  Had no choice !   Bear could never quite shoot those newfangled compound bows accurately.


----------



## GA Bowhunter (Feb 17, 2007)

I have just went to traditional shooting. I also sold everything I had to do with compound bows. Going traditional was the best step in bow hunting I've ever done, it's a load of fun. I had been shooting a compound bow for 12 years before going to traditional archery just about four weeks ago. If you can go out and shoot your compound bow for 20-30 mins and get bored with it, you should try a traditional bow. Thats why I made the step.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 17, 2007)

Woodswalker said:


> with the traditionals how is the pull weight ascertained?   For me, I have about a 31 inch draw, but will the weight vary throughout the draw range, or will it remain consistent?  i understand most folks, on average, have about a 28 inch draw, is this true?



AMO standards measure draw weight of a bow at 28" of draw, however, custom bowyers can make a bow at your preferred draw weight and length of draw. Just be aware your draw length may be different with a compound using a release. 

If you were to shoot a standard recurve or longbow that indicates it is a 50# @ 28" and your draw length is 30", it is likely you will be pulling 54#'s, or two pounds per inch. The only concern you may have shooting over the AMO poundage for a particular bow is the stacking that may occur. Certainly not true for all or necessarily most bows, but some.

I cannot help but wonder if your old recurve was a short bow that had a lot of stack with your long draw.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Woodswalker,*

I shoot lefty too. 

I wouldn't consider a 60" bow to be a short bow.58" maybe but nore like 56" or less is what I consider a short bow.

Stack is when the draw hits a wall so to speak. It ceases to be consistent in the draw and suddenly tightens up. This may very well have been your problem with this bow. I would think a 66 - 68" longbow would be more to your liking with such a long draw. Not sure where you are at but if you want to shoot a few let me know. 

With the newer and lighter carbon arrows combined with the more lethal broadheads we have today, a 45# bow can be deadly on whitetails. Perhaps you might enjoy the lighter weight bows finding them much more comfortable to shoot.


----------



## GA Bowhunter (Feb 17, 2007)

*Traditional shooting*



Al33 said:


> I shoot lefty too.
> 
> 
> With the newer and lighter carbon arrows combined with the more lethal broadheads we have today, a 45# bow can be deadly on whitetails. Perhaps you might enjoy the lighter weight bows finding them much more comfortable to shoot.



I agree! My bow is a custom bow, it is a 52" bow 55#@28" draw. I agree with Al33, if you are just starting out shooting traditional you want to get a bow that is 50#'s or lighter, so you can build your form and anchor point. If the bow is to heavy for you you will never build a good anchor point, and trust me your anchor point means alot when shooting trad.


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 18, 2007)

Like Al said, stack is when the bow goes from gaining 2-3 pounds per inch to 4-5 pounds per inch.  Any bowyer can build a bow to hit your desired weight @ your draw length and most folks with long draws often go this route to avoid the stacking that occurs with many bows designed for a 28" draw.  The only person that I've shot with that had a 31" draw shot a 68" custom recurve and the arrows he used looked like fence posts.


----------

